# Game 41, Bucks vs Cavs, Cleveland



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Bucks (22-18) vs. Cleveland Cavaliers (11-32).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Friday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-ak8gose-188311511.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ersan is going off again.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Welcome back ersanator


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I swear the Bucks can't seem to hold a big lead against these guys, 4th time this year where we dominated them and blew the lead


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

20 point lead down to 3, unreal


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

down 1... disgusting


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

what a terrible loss, getting outscored by 20 in the 4th, looks like a skiles bucks team again


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> what a terrible loss, getting outscored by 20 in the 4th, looks like a skiles bucks team again


And they made 9 more free throws while attempting 9 more. That's what always get to me.


----------

